# ist der gut?



## sogynm (26. August 2009)

Hey Leute !

Da ich mir bald nen neuen pc kaufen will wollte ich mal wissen welche "werte" ein pc braucht um kein ruckeln oder kein screenlagg in dala zu haben also auf ultra spielen und immer noch 40fps haben

ich hab ma einen rausgesucht der mich persönlich am meisten anspricht http://www.saturn.at/produktinfo/?cat=N01....:1038;1017:1035

wenn nicht schlagt mir einen vor!!!

mfg


----------



## Phelps023 (26. August 2009)

Sers, bei deinem Link kommt ein Leeres Fensta herst!


----------



## Lefrondon (26. August 2009)

Wenn du wirklich in Dala auf Ultra mit 40 fps spielen willst, brauchst du einen wesentlich besseren... grade die Schatten zehren sehr an den frames.

Edit: der hat ne schrott-grafikkarte (GF 9600GS), damit wirste generell auch im Wald von Elevyn nicht gut zocken können =)


----------



## sogynm (26. August 2009)

welchen schlägst du denn vor

ich finde Grafik ist schon ziemlich gut : nVidia Geforce 9600GS mit max. 1024 MB


----------



## HuBi! (26. August 2009)

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3221

ich denke der entspricht deinen erwartungen


Btw: ich hab mein pc auch von one.de bin sehr zufrieden =)


----------



## imbaaapala (26. August 2009)

Es kommt nicht nur auf den Speicher der Karte an , diesen kann er sich auch vom Arbeitsspeicher holen, auch wenn nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft, sondern auch auf den chip.


----------



## Minastry (26. August 2009)

1024MB bis zu? Vom Arbeitsspeicher abgezockt. Sorry, du fragst um Rat und sein Tipp war richtig. 

*Die Karte ist großer Mist, wie warscheinlich der ganze Rechner!*

Mein Rat such dir nen Kumpel der Ahnung davon hat, und lass dir in Ruhe einen von ihm zusammen stellen. Oder halt der Fachhandel deines Vertrauens.

Und lasst bitte die Finger von one ^^ ich kenne den "Haufen" persönlich und deren "Kloppmist".


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (26. August 2009)

HuBi! schrieb:


> http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3221
> 
> ich denke der entspricht deinen erwartungen
> 
> ...



jo, wer bidde is so drauf und gibt *2000€* für nen rechner aus?
also ich nich, höchstens die hälfte^^


----------



## Shizo. (26. August 2009)

HuBi! schrieb:


> http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3221
> 
> ich denke der entspricht deinen erwartungen
> 
> ...



Leider muss ich davon abraten 
One gehört zur Brunen IT Service GMBH
Genau wie Lahoo und da kannst einfach "Lahoo Ärger" bei google eingeben
und siehst was das zu ein "Mistladen" ist  (Mit dazu gehört auch XMX)

PS: Will den Laden nun nicht schlecht machen, möchte nur den User schützen.


----------



## Phandorra (26. August 2009)

ich hab nur ne olle GF95ooGS und Dala is ruckelfrei, bis auf die ersten zwei, drei sekunden nach dem einloggen und ich fahre alles auf bestmöglicher Einstellung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. August 2009)

Wuhuu, mal wieder eine Reihe von typischen Beiträgen aus dem WoW-Forum :O

Was ist denn dein maximales Budget? Dann stellen wir dir gerne einen Rechner zusammen, der deinen Erwartungen entsprechen könnte...Fertigrechner sind schrott, gerade der von dir verlinkte...wie schon gesagt wurde sind die 1024MB GDDR-RAM ein sog. Bauernfänger, da es sehr viel mehr auf den Chip ankommt. Eine GTX275 mit 512 MB schlägt z.B. deine 9600GS mit 1024 MB um so ca. das doppelte, da der Chip besser ist ;D

Also: Budget ansagen oder erstmal im Sticky orientieren ;D


----------



## M3g4s (26. August 2009)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem den folgenden selbst gebaut (kannst ihn bei vielen onlineshops gegen geringen Aufpreis auch zusammenbauen lassen):

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 / 3 GHz Prozessor 138,94&#8364;

Grafikkarte: MSI R4870-MD1G, 1024MB, PCI-Express 126,22&#8364;

RAM: 2x 2GB Corsair DDR-2 800 MHz 46,95&#8364;

Mainboard: Asus P5Q SE 74,75&#8364;

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 35,53&#8364;

Festplatte:  Seagate Barracuda LP ST31000520AS - 1 TB - SATA-300 68,34&#8364;

DVD-Laufwerk: LG GH22LP20 schwarz lightscribe bare 29,87&#8364;

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 330 - Midi Tower - ATX 39,16&#8364;

Netzteil: Enermax PRO82+ EPR525AWT - 525 Watt 96,7&#8364;

*Insgesamt: 671,66&#8364;*

Läuft soweit eigentlich ganz gut auf Ultra (wegen flackernder Schatten, das liegt an der ATI Graka wird aber mit nem Treiberupdate behoben, bis dahin hilft /console shadowinstancing 0 )

Ich hab alles bei http://www.hardwareversand.de/_/home.jsp gekauft (Nein kein Keylogger), von daher sind auch die Preise das kann anderswo natürlich auch teurer oder billiger sein.


----------



## Shizo. (26. August 2009)

M3g4s schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor kurzem den folgenden selbst gebaut (kannst ihn bei vielen onlineshops gegen geringen Aufpreis auch zusammenbauen lassen):



Wie teuer war er dann zusammen?


----------



## Rethelion (26. August 2009)

Könnte der/die Mod nicht mal hier im Thread vermerken wenn das Thema verschoben wurde? So fragt man sich immer was mit dem Technikforum passiert ist^^



M3g4s schrieb:


> Ich hab alles bei http://www.hardwareversand.de/_/home.jsp gekauft *(Nein kein Keylogger)*


Wir sind doch nicht im WoW-Forum, wo man bei jedem Link einen Keylogger sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also zum Thema: Wie Falathrim schon sagte, wieviel willst du denn ausgeben? Der Link im ersten Beitrag geht ja schonmal nicht, aber FertigPC+Saturn hört sich schonmal nicht gut an. Die nVidia Geforce 9600GS empfehle ich dir auch nur, wenn du außer Office und Surfen nichts anderes mit deinem Rechner machen wollst, ansonsten gibt es eindeutig besser geeignete Karten zum Zocken. 1024MB sagt nicht über die Leistung der Karte aus, meist wird da ein langsamerer Speicherbaustein verwendet oder Speicher vom Arbeitsspeicher abgezwackt.
One.de würde ich dir auch abraten, lass dir lieber bei Hardwareversand einen PC aus dem Sticky zusammenbauen; da hast du nur hochwertige Komponenten die wirklich ihren Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## minimitmit (26. August 2009)

Kauf dir einen aussem Sticky fuer ca 750 Euro.
Sollte reichen,...


----------



## Nebola (26. August 2009)

Das ist mal wieder ein Thread der seinen eigenen Tiefpunkt hat.

Alleine schon das du (TE) sagst aber die hat 1024 MB. Naund ? und wenn sie 2048 MB hätte.

Das ist nur nen "Bauernfang" klar sieht es auf der Verpackung besser aus wenn 1000!!!1111 drauf steht als 896.

Ne gute Graka ist z.B. HD 4890/GTX 275 (natürlich noch einige andere)

Desweitern an das Genie mit One.de, glaubst du echt der TE ist so blöd sich nen Rechner für 2000€ zukaufen um WoW zuspielen ?

Ich glaube soblöd geht es nicht, da man(n) für 800€ schon nen super Rechner haben kann.

One.de ist schlecht, hatt schlechten Support und die Garantie ist das schlechteste und nen Witz.

Orientier dich mal am Stickey, oder warte bis jemand etwas gescheites postet.


----------



## M3g4s (26. August 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Wie teuer war er dann zusammen?



Habs editiert.


----------



## Nebola (26. August 2009)

Jo ist nen guter Preis.

Vorallem, *NIE* nen Rechner bei Saturn/Mediamarkt/Euronics, etcpp kaufen.

Weil meist Mist zu teuren Preisen verbaut ist.


----------



## Independent (26. August 2009)

Leute, so schlecht is "One.de" nun auch wieder nicht. Ich persönlich habe schon 2 Leuten "One"-Rechner empfohlen, da die tatsächlich billiger waren als selbts gebaut und darüber hinaus dann auch Garantie haben.

Die Leute, die über etwas meckern, sind meist 100xFach mehr vertreten als die die zufrieden sind....das is ja wohl normal. Die pissen sich halt im Internet aus. Wenn sie zufrieden sind, dann werde sie dazu auch nichts schreiben. Der Support ist in 2 Fällen auch Super gewesen. Man wird um längen nicht so beschissen wie in den Märkten.


*Ich für meinen Teil baue schön selber*, aber für einen "Normalo" sind die Rechner nicht schlecht und sie laufen stabil

Achja:

Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomel (26. August 2009)

Naja,jemanden als blöd zu bezeichnen nur weil er sich auf dem Gebiet nicht so auskennt....aber ich frag mich,wie ihr so hohe fps Werte habt,ich hab in Dalaran leiche Probleme und das schon bei 1280x1024...


----------



## Rethelion (26. August 2009)

Du hast 2 Rechner bei One.de empfohlen und musstest 2 mal den Support kontaktieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei einem selbst zusammengebauten Rechner hast du genauso Garantie wie bei einem Komplett-PC, vorausgesetzt du wütest da nicht mim Schraubenzieher im PC umher und zerbrichst alles^^

Was mir bei One.de nicht gefällt sind lauter Kleinigkeiten:
*Intel zertifizierter Kühler
*NoName-Arbeitsspeicher
*OEM-Mainboard


Aber egal, das hat ja jetzt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun^^



Independent schrieb:


> Achja:
> 
> Punkt
> 
> ...


----------



## Independent (26. August 2009)

Das mit dem Support...Nun, der Arbeitskollege wohnte ziemlich weit von mir weg und per Ferndiagnose war da nichts zu machen. Er hatte keine Ahnung. Es lag an einer Spyware und er schickte das Ding halt ein.

Dafür kann One.de ja nichts....gibt halt auch Noobs. Im Groben war der Rechner (den er deswegen 2x verschickt hat) immer wieder schnell da.

Irgendwann hat er dann doch die Scheiße komplett neu installiert. Kundenfail halt.

EDIT:

Generell würde ich niemanden empfehlen bei so Dingern einen Fertigrechner zu bestellen, aber zu der Zeit war ich busy und eine eigene Zusammenstellung war genauso teuer....ja solche Zeiten gabs auch mal*g*


----------



## sogynm (26. August 2009)

wo kann ich mir denn einen erstellen lassen?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. August 2009)

deer für 2199 euro ist doch noch bllig schaut mal den pc an http://www.xmx-shop.de/shop/product_info.p...31672e4c95b8b93 ^^ würde ich niemals kaufen nicht für das geld

€dit ist nur ne bsp

und leider OT sry schande über mein haup


----------



## M3g4s (26. August 2009)

sogynm schrieb:


> wo kann ich mir denn einen erstellen lassen?



Du gehst auf die Seite vom Onlineshop deines Vertrauens ( http://www.hardwareversand.de/_/home.jsp ), stellst dir den PC zusammen und ziehst dabei notfalls irgendwelche Tests von den Komponenten zu rate. Achte dabei dass der Prozessor in den Sockel deines Mainboards passt, der Prozessorkühler auf den sockel und dass auch der RAM passt. Ansonsten, wie gesagt der PC den ich mir gebaut hab packt WoW auf ultra mit 40-50 FPS in Dalaran. Wenn du ihn dir zusammenbauen lassen willst und dir vielleicht auch ein Betriebssystem installieren lassen willst findest du das bei hardwareversand.de unter Service, einfach wie bei den PC-Komponenten auf "in den Warenkorb" klicken.


----------



## Yaggoth (27. August 2009)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> deer für 2199 euro ist doch noch bllig schaut mal den pc an http://www.xmx-shop.de/shop/product_info.p...31672e4c95b8b93 ^^ würde ich niemals kaufen nicht für das geld
> 
> €dit ist nur ne bsp
> 
> und leider OT sry schande über mein haup




Naja... zum einen kann es noch deutlich teurer werden und zum anderen würde ich bei einem Rechner der deutlich über 3000€ kostet erwarten, dass man mir die Hersteller der Komponennten benennt: "12288MB *DDR3 High End Speicher PC3-10600"* ja von wem denn? ^^ könnte also auch High End Medion-Speicher sein ;-)


----------



## Rethelion (27. August 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Naja... zum einen kann es noch deutlich teurer werden und zum anderen würde ich bei einem Rechner der deutlich über 3000€ kostet erwarten, dass man mir die Hersteller der Komponennten benennt: "12288MB *DDR3 High End Speicher PC3-10600"* ja von wem denn? ^^ könnte also auch High End Medion-Speicher sein ;-)



In der Regel kannst du davon ausgehen, dass alles was nicht namentlich genannt wird auch nicht verbaut wird. Wäre ein Corsair-Speicher verbaut, dann würden sie es reinschreiben weil diese schlieslich nicht schlecht sind. Schreiben sie aber Highend, wäre der richtige Name des RAMs nicht gut für die Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is wie im Media-Prospekt, da stehen bei den PCs auch nur die Komponenten die "hochwertig" oder wenigstens ein bischen gut sind, alles andere wird rausgelassen.


----------



## xdave78 (27. August 2009)

..also WENN einen von der Stange, dann höchstens nen DELL. Bestimmt keinen One.de, Saturn, MM oder anderen E-Discount Schrott.


----------



## claet (27. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> One.de ist schlecht, hatt schlechten Support und die Garantie ist das schlechteste und nen Witz.



Also über die verbaute Hardware bei One und die Verarbeitungsqualität würde ich ja diskutieren.

Aber DAS Argument hab ich noch nie gehört. Hast du dazu einen Erfahrungsbericht zu bieten??
Ich hab mit dem One-Support 2 mal zu tun gehabt und bin absolut zufrieden. Gut, es hätte statt 6 Tage auch 3 dauern können, aber naja .. verkraftbar!

Und das zweite Mal, um das gleich vorweg zu nehmen, hat sich dann herrausgestellt, dass ein Ram Riegel leicht rausgerutscht war (wie auch immer das passieren konnte) und ich den "Fehler" selbst beheben konnte..


----------



## Voldemôrd (27. August 2009)

Also lieber TE zunächst mal haben wir einen sticky http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=110452 dort stehen für jede preisklasse die besten pcs, alle bei hardwareversand zusammengestellt. Wenn du von da einen pc nimmst krieste das beste für dein geld, rechne auf die preise aus dem sticky 30% drauf und dann hasst du die Preise von media Markt saturn und co. 
Hab z.B meinen Bildschirm(samsung syncmaster 24hs) für 190&#8364; bei hardwareversandgekauft, bei media markt hätte der 250 gekostet

Du legst bei hardwareversand einfach alle teile in den warenkorb, dann gehst du auf alle produkte dann links auf die produktgruppe service und legst zu allen sachen noch für 20&#8364;Pc zusammenbauen in den Warenkorb, dann kommt der pc  zusammengebaut bei dir  an =D


----------

